# Lakes with "no motors" restrictions?



## sfw1960

CO SB (or other *qualified officer*)...
Where can one find a localized list of said waters or is it state wide you _CAN _use an electric trolling motor (_NOT _gas) on said bodies of water???


Thanks!

Robert :fish2:


----------



## JimP

President of our Lakes Association = Qualified Officer in one respect - Private Lakes...

I don't know of a published list, it would seem to be a local question on private lakes. Public lakes may have varying restrictions on motors, ski's, times of operation...

Our two private lakes in Osceola County are designated no fuel motor lakes...
Yes electrics are OK.
We can't allow a boat on the water with a fuel motor attached, even if it's lifted and not in position.
Row boats, pedal and canoes.
A couple smaller pontoons with electrics make their home.
We did have Snowmobiles and gas ice augers approved.
Several reasons for this, depending on conditions and location.

We've been told some smaller spring fed or land locked lakes have no outlets or inlets other than rain/snow melt.
Any substances like fuel/lower gear grease and such have nowhere to go, and therefore stay in the lake's ecosystem, contaminating the bottom and shore line/beaches, possibly wells etc over the years. 
Other lakes may be restricted for erosion/wake, noise or endangered species problems.
We also have restrictions on fertilizers, weed killers, septic fields and dust control products for our roads.

A larger private lake next door, 1/2 mile away, allows motors and Jet ski's...but they have a large wetland and streams for outlets.


----------



## malainse

Is this what you are looking for ???

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------



## sfw1960

malainse said:


> Is this what you are looking for ???
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


YES.

You're not Scott, but will _and have done_ nicely in the past.

  
Thanks Mitch!!!

:fish2:RAS


----------



## dead short

Been on somewhat of a vaca the last week or so visiting with inlaws from out of state. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960

I hope you enjoyed your time away Scott! 

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51

That's some good info!


----------

